# 1997 altima antifreeze odor inside car



## MarkJ (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi everyone, I'm new here but I kinda know my way around an engine compartment.

My problem is that after driving my 1997 Altima for about a half hour in the cold weather the last couple of days, I am getting an antifreeze odor inside the passenger compartment after the car sits awhile with the motor off.

There is no puddle of fluid on the floor of the front seats, no noticeable leaks on the ground under the car, and I don't smell it as I am driving around.

Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

You have two options. First off... the cheaper/easier road. Replace your radiator cap. It won't leak, it just evaporates.... leaving you with the smell and no trace of a leak. Second, your heater core. Those are normally your two options if you smell the wonderful aroma of antifreeze anywhere and you can't find the leak. But I would definately go with teh radiator cap since its cheap and easy to replace and can't hurt. Good Luck with it

Darktide


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Also Check the radiator and heater hoses as well as the connections especially at the firewall.

Troy


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Look to see if the heater control valve is leaking. It mounted on the firewall


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

First off check your coolant recovery tank and see if the level is low. If it is you probably got a slow leak somewhere. Wait for the radiator to cool then open your cap and top off the radiator. Next add coolant mix to the recovery tank to bring it up to the max line (about halfway up). This way if you don't find the leak you'll be able to check the level in the tank real quick to see if it's dropping.

Next hunt for your leak. I'm tempted to say its your heater core but check as many hose connections as you can get to.

Last, check your trunk for a leaking bottle of antifreeze


----------



## MarkJ (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for all of the ideas. I guess that I have a busy saturday ahead of me checking all of this stuff out. I'll let you know what it is if I find it.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

gfriedman said:


> First off check your coolant recovery tank and see if the level is low. If it is you probably got a slow leak somewhere. Wait for the radiator to cool then open your cap and top off the radiator. Next add coolant mix to the recovery tank to bring it up to the max line (about halfway up). This way if you don't find the leak you'll be able to check the level in the tank real quick to see if it's dropping.
> 
> Next hunt for your leak. I'm tempted to say its your heater core but check as many hose connections as you can get to.
> 
> Last, check your trunk for a leaking bottle of antifreeze



Hey ya thats a pretty [email protected]#$ funny.... checking the trunk. The thing is its pretty much true


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Its quite doubtful that its the heater core due to the lack of a puddle on the passenger floor (or so it was described that it wasn't there). And its pretty obvious that there is a leak or you wouldn't be able to smell it. But making sure the antifreeze level is right is also a good idea. I still say check the radiator cap first. But a leak is another idea. Good luck


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

No doubt - check the cap. That'll be easy. Just open the hood after driving a while and check for wetness around the radiator filler neck. Hmmm, come to think of it check the coolant recovery hose between the filler neck and the tank too.


----------

